# Embers Ridge briquetes still cheap



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

HD price at $4.97 for the RO clone stuff.  Not to shabby!


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Was just in my local lowe's today,they had a lot of RO $5.99/15.4 lb.Just checked the stores site - 174 bags.Hoping they put in on clearance soon.They should,they already have x-mas stuff up as soon as you walk in!

Bill


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Was just in my local lowe's today,they had a lot of RO $5.99/15.4 lb.Just checked the stores site - 174 bags.Hoping they put in on clearance soon.They should,they already have x-mas stuff up as soon as you walk in!
> 
> Bill



Same product. Home Depot $1.02 cheaper.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Yep,same stuff but Embers are rare to find around here.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Yep,same stuff but Embers are rare to find around here.















22 in Winchester Home Depot


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Huh  o_O I honestly don't get there often because Lowe's is 10 mins away and Home Cheapo is 35 mins away.
Thanks for the heads up Johnny!

Bill


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

Lol ....Home Depot is 1 block from me ..haha and this place that sells great bulk meat is next to it.

I got some serious pork to smoke now.. 2 butts 9.5 lbs each.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Just checked my lowe's account and last time I stocked up on RO it was on sale for $3.99.Down to 4 bags now.Hope to see that price again shortly but from what I understand my new WSM is a miser on fuel.But i'm gonna be a  burnin' her....


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm happy to see RO Ridge converts! 

Thanksgiving will be the last charcoal sale of the year.  I did not find RO Ridge on sale for Labor Day, and unfortunately we don't have an Academy Sports here in California. 

I've got enough Ridge to last me through to next Spring, but if I see it on sale at $4 a bag at Lowes, I'll top off my supply. If I run low in the Spring, I've got three HDs within ten minutes of my house to pick up some Embers.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> I'm happy to see RO Ridge converts!
> 
> Thanksgiving will be the last charcoal sale of the year.  I did not find RO Ridge on sale for Labor Day, and unfortunately we don't have an Academy Sports here in California.
> 
> I've got enough Ridge to last me through to next Spring, but if I see it on sale at $4 a bag at Lowes, I'll top off my supply. If I run low in the Spring, I've got three HDs within ten minutes of my house to pick up some Embers.



Haha.. you go through a bunch.. I used 10 bags from May to October . Got 2 more to hopefully use to December.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Been using it since the mid 90's.KBB is a last ditch thing for me and i'm not paying $10-12 for Stubbs either.The hardware stores have bee fickle around here in years past as in not stocking charcoal year round one year and the next year they do and so on.
Do they normally carry charcoal year round out there?


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey,have either of you or anybody else for that matter tried the Chefs Select RO ?


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 20, 2017)

Here in California I can get charcoal year round at HD, Lowes, and Wal-Mart.  Grocery stores cut back their inventory after Labor Day but usually still have something on hand year-round. 

The off-season prices are full price though.  Ridge, Embers, and Winco brand, all RO Ridge briquettes, run 32-39 cents/lb off season, not a whole lot more than their 26 cents/lb sale price.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 20, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Hey,have either of you or anybody else for that matter tried the Chefs Select RO ?



Personally no, but I understand it is merely a 30% larger Ridge briquette.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

You should put your PHD in Charcoalology skills to it and see if the briquette size makes a difference  ;)
Your thread was good.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 20, 2017)

My last smoke with KBB had a lighter fluid taste!  I've never used the stuff in my smoker, could it be the charcoal?

Mike


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

How'd you light it?


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 20, 2017)

A chimney with newspaper.  I've done this for years, but my ribs last week had a lighter fluid taste.

Mike


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Good looking meat johnny and cheap.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Mike,unless you used some funky munky, chinese colored ink newspaper what else could it be....maybe they slipped you some match light?
Does the charcoal smell unlit?


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 20, 2017)

It's happened randomly before.  I've only used KBB.  I am going to look into alternative fuel options.

Mike


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

You absolutely should.You will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 20, 2017)

I was pretty nose blind to KBB until I switched to RO Ridge. Now I use the Ridge in the smoker, the KBB I have left only in the grill.  I still have about 40 lbs of KBB left. 

The difference in smell between KBB and RO Ridge on the chimney start is noticeable.  Both the KBB and Ridge startup smoke is blue, but the smoke of the KBB is more dense and acrid. Smokes longer too.  The smell goes away once it is ashed over and hot. 

Several years ago I bought a couple bags of RO Lump. One bag was perfect. The other had a HEAVY diesel fuel smell.  I didn't use the lump, left the bag open, and it took 3 years for the smell to completely go away.  I don't know if it was a spill issue in transport, or unburned fuel when the wood was being carbonized, but it took a long time for the lump to be useable.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2017)

I wonder if KBB is still made with pallets.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 20, 2017)

Here's what is documented in Wikipedia:

Kingsford Charcoal is made from charred softwoods such as pine and spruce which is then mixed with ground coal and other ingredients to make a charcoal briquette. As of January 2016, Kingsford Charcoal contains the following ingredients:[7][8]


Wood char - Fuel for heating
Mineral char - Fuel for heating
Mineral carbon - Fuel for heating
Limestone - Binding agent
Starch - Binding agent
Borax - Release agent
Sodium nitrate - Speed up ignition
Sawdust - Speed up ignition
The raw materials, primarily wood waste from regional sawmills, are delivered to the factory. The wood waste is fed into pits to undergo magnetic filtration to remove any metallic parts. The wood waste is then ground into fine particles and whisked with hot air to remove any moisture.[9] The wood particles are later processed through a large furnace with multiple hearths (called a retort) in a controlled-oxygen atmosphere. The particles are stacked in batches in a kiln that chars the wood without burning in a controlled-oxygen atmosphere. The wood is progressively charred as it drops from one hearth to the next. The charred wood particles are combined with the other ingredients, press formed into pillow-shaped briquettes and dried out before being packaged to be sold.[10]


----------



## motocrash (Oct 21, 2017)

Man,you'd think it would cost $50 a bag with all those processes.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 21, 2017)

I see BBK is like 18.6 lb bags now. ( maybe the always were).   Are those double bag sales with the 18 lb bags also? or do they use like two of the smaller 15 lb bags for that deal?


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2017)

Two-pak size depends on the seller, but the weight of the briquettes has been reduced with formula changes over the years.

Costco, HD, and Lowes always had the highest weight of the two paks.  More than 10 years ago, the two paks weighed 48 lbs (2x24 lb). Then they started dropping to the 37.2 lbs (2×18.6 lbs) available today after several formula changes).

Other stores offer smaller two paks.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh I see. I always thought Kingsford was in like 15lb bags.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

Found a new Ridge charcoal brand at some party store by me.






Great Lakes brand ridge..  hehe.. 
Beer store prices though.


----------



## Bummed (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone try the Walmart brand? 

Only $4.92 for 16lbs


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 13, 2017)

bummed said:


> Anyone try the Walmart brand?
> 
> Only $4.92 for 16lbs



Interesting.  Looks like Walmart is packaging the restaurant quality RO Ridge.  If they have it at my local WM, I'll buy it!

When I look at it online it gives me a "Item is no longer available" notice.  I was at WM late last week picking up some wood chunks.  Didn't see any of this charcoal.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

I would try it for sure..
Our GFS stores sell big 30 lb bags of what they call chef or restaurant charcoal. But I never see it on sale.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 13, 2017)

Some but not all their brands here.Apparently there are different names in different regions  http://royal-oak.com/charcoal-products/ridge-briquets


----------



## motocrash (Nov 14, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I would try it for sure..
> Our GFS stores sell big 30 lb bags of what they call chef or restaurant charcoal. But I never see it on sale.


One thing I've noticed is all RO brands have the same Made in USA Logo on them some bigger and some smaller but their logo design nonetheless.I'm gonna check local WM and see if they have the stuff shown above *notice it does NOT have the same logo I mentioned.I'll try it if they have it.

Bill


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

motocrash said:


> One thing I've noticed is all RO brands have the same Made in USA Logo on them some bigger and some smaller but their logo design nonetheless.I'm gonna check local WM and see if they have the stuff shown above *notice it does NOT have the same logo I mentioned.I'll try it if they have it.
> 
> Bill


 I have used the kroger ones often.












IMG_20170831_180859.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 16, 2017


----------



## motocrash (Nov 14, 2017)

We don't have Krogers here.Is it cheap?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

motocrash said:


> We don't have Krogers here.Is it cheap?


They charge $6.99 or $5.99 .  I get it there if Home D is out.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

I think Kroger is also Ralfs and king soopers :)


----------



## motocrash (Nov 14, 2017)

Not bad at all for a grocery store.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

IMG_20170911_174831.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 12, 2017













Here is another one


----------



## Phil Chart (Nov 21, 2017)

This is probably a stupid question but what the heck I'll ask anyway has anyone ever tried using a combination of charcoal and wood pellets together for a cook?
Thank


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 21, 2017)

I was gifted a bunch of 100% wood pellets of various varieties.  I wrap a few handfuls in heavy duty foil, poke holes in it with a fork and throw it on the charcoal.  It works!

Mike


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 21, 2017)

Phil Chart said:


> This is probably a stupid question but what the heck I'll ask anyway has anyone ever tried using a combination of charcoal and wood pellets together for a cook?
> Thank



They burn up to fast and don't generate smoke like chunks. Can use them in foil like Mike said I guess.


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 21, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> They burn up to fast and don't generate smoke like chunks. Can use them in foil like Mike said I guess.


I use chunks also, just burning the pellets trying to get rid of them.  Christmas is close, I'll probably get some more pellets!  :mad:

Mike


----------



## Phil Chart (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for the info Mike 
Happy thanksgiving


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 22, 2017)

Phil Chart said:


> Thanks for the info Mike
> Happy thanksgiving


Your Welcome, and Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!

Mike


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 22, 2017)

Is this RO brand?  If so, my wal-mart carries this.


bummed said:


> Anyone try the Walmart brand?
> 
> Only $4.92 for 16lbs


----------



## motocrash (Nov 22, 2017)

I have 2 bags but have not burned yet


----------

